# 10% off plus free shipping on springtime inc products



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I've been using their garlic tablets with Indy and it does take about 3 weeks to build up in the system, but it's definitely cut back on his itching quite a bit due to flea allergy. They always run specials on their site for buy 2 get 2 free, but now you can also get free shipping is 10% off, so I got 4 bottles for $32

Springtime, Inc. | All Natural Supplements for Horses, Dogs, and People. Springtime, Inc. manufactures and sells direct to the consumer. We use only the finest ingredients. Chondroitin sulfate, Glucosamine HCL, MSM, Boswellia, Garlic, Vitamin C, Biof

coupon code: KOTTER

ends monday Aug. 20


----------

